# What got you interested?



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Just reading these posts and the new folks onboard got me thinking. What or who got you interested in K-9 training? It seems that many folks train for different reasons and in different areas. I like the one on one contact with the herding dogs, Border Collies. I LOVE the fast rush you get from doing protection work. Tracking is like riding a motorcyle down a quiet, winding road. And doing obedience is like getting a tooth filled.

So, what floats your boat? :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Been doggy since I was old enough to hang ontodog hair and learn to walk. I'd rather play with my dogs then get free Super Bowl or World Series tickets. Doesn't matter what the activity as long as dogs are involved..........well..there is that dog dancing thing:-o . Doubtful if that's gonna make my to do list. :grin:


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

My family and I have had “pet” GS’s since I was born. But I became interested in schutzhund work when I was actually bitten by an unattended dog at a training facility (hospital… itches… the whole 9 yards). I know it sounds like a weird way to get involved. I wanted to learn about the training the dog had undergone so I didn’t just become someone who was afraid or wary of dogs with his training.

Later I learned the dog was a very bad example of a working dog and a poor representative of the sport. 
I am looking forward to getting my own working puppy this summer. So watch out I will have tons of questions!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I got started when I was just a kid, listening to Patricia McConnell on the radio every weekend. 

Started volunteering at shelter and that got me started into working with dogs with severe behavior problems. 

I got frustrated with that (rescue) and started dabbling in dog sports. 

I worked at Leerburg and learned so-so-so much there. I got hooked. I am absolutely fascinated by building self-control in bitework and enthusiasm tempered by self-control in obedience.

I'm going for French Ring OB (after seeing Mike Ellis work one of his dogs at a seminar). We'll see if my dog can do protection work or not...


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Agility got boring for my dog. He'd run thru the obstacle course in half a minute, and give me this "well, what's next" kinda look. So I decided to see if he could deal with protection training, and we both love it now. He'll never have to chase down anyone or anything like that, but if someone decides to come into my house or yard, he'll get it done.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Always had dogs in the family. Got my first personal pup when I was 10 years old. He was all mine to train. He was a great little terrier mutt.

It all started then.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Chicks dig scars........ 8)


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Chicks dig scars........ 8)


Dang it Jay you Stole my response!!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

jay lyda said:


> Chicks dig scars........ 8)


Thanks Jay I'll work on my K-9 tatoos tonight and get ready for the beach. If I don't show up for training on Sunday, come to Delaware and fill in for me. The others will know why! \\/


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

No problem. 

Sorry Matt but I couldn't resist. LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

We always had dogs when I was growing up and when I was 14 I realized how cool police dogs are. My dad's brother-in-law was a PSD trainer and he was over with his dog. My father, uncle and myself walked down to the neighbor's house for something and I remember the dog sitting in our back yard watching my uncle. I noticed my uncle give occasional hand commands to the dog to make it lay down or whatever. Then I asked if he could make the dog come with using his hands only. 

With a flick of the wrist the dog came running, jumping over several 5ft fences and through other people's yards just to get to us. I thought it was the coolest thing in the world. That was when I asked if he would show me how to train our Shep/Husky. He taught me the basics of dog training and then invited me and my dad to watch the police dogs train... I started watching at least once a week for years.

My wife is a runner and had been stopped on one occasion by two men. I talked with my uncle about training a dog that will bite people. Weeks later he got me a retired dog - a rottweiler. 

That dog passed away, I got another dog and decided to do schH with him.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Growing up in the country, we all had dogs. I used mine for rabbit hunting, plus I had a great '**** hound. When I joined the military, I volunteered for K9. My first school was in Wiesbaden Germany. Our instructor was an ex Nazi paratrooper. He, openly, disliked Americans, but respected anyone that he though would make a dog handler. Even though he and I were physically seperated one night at the E-club (we both drank a bit that evening) when it came time for training, he trained hard. My love for K9 was really born then. The next 20+ years, which isn't all that common, in the military kept me in canine. I was fortunate enough in 1968 to be among the first in the military to transition to what is now called the patrol dog. I was fortunate through out my military career to be a handler, kennel master, instructor at the dog schoool (taught in every course they have) Course Chief, eventually becoming the Superintendant of the dog school. I worked in research with Land Warfare Laboratory, doing some very strange things, all with dogs, so it never got boring. Nearly 43 years later, I'm still training dogs, just changed uniforms. Can't imagine doing anything else. Although I, on occasion, do wonder what might have happened had I accepted the job as a trainer with Sea World.

DFrost


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I have been interested since I was a kid...reading books about training dogs and then I grew up with Rotties..I loved doing OB with the Rotties. Got interested in Schutzhund and it's been a love affair from there. I started in Schutzhund with an American Staffordshire Terrier and now have a "real" working dog. GSD to be exact!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Always had dogs since I can remember, but SAR interest came from 10 searched in a year in my area and most turned out tragic.......


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll never forget when I was little, begging and pleading for a dog, when my parents finally gave in and my mom asked what kind of dog I would like I eagerly replied "a German Shepherd!" - she brought me home a Basset Hound. My first very own dog (Will), when I was in college, was a Lab/Aussie mix from one of my teachers' farm. Will and his love for Agility got me into training. I still had the longing for a German Shepherd, and through researching the breed I came across Schutzhund. After being accepted into dog training school I was able to purchase my own German Shepherd and I've been addicted to the sport ever since!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Had and trained my own dogs since age 4. Owned many breeeds and crosses. Got my first GSD in High School and never looked back. Mostly I just did OB and basic stuff with my own dogs, gave them each a job that best fit them. Like some, I read every book I could get my hands on and would watch anything to do with dogs and horses. I ditched the horses a few years ago and stepped it up with the dogs. Thankfully I had a boyfriend that had trained dogs and decoyed for years. He taught me allot, showed me the ins and outs, intoduced me to PSA so I woudn't have to suffer through tracking in SCH. I'm not so much into it for myself as I am for the dogs. I don't want to become a "sport" person, just want my dogs to have the chance to do what they were bred for. Trophies mean little to me but the companionship and security my dogs bring me, is what keeps me shelling out the dough for kennels and "premium" dog foods. 

My mother was a huge animal lover, I caught the bug and my daughter is also "stricken", poor kid is destined for a life of dog induced poverty. Apparently there is a "dog" gene handed down from my granfathers side. German, what can I say?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What got me interested? The cat refused to go any further in training than catching the tennis ball.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had dobermans all my life and have been showing them in OB and conformation since the mid 80's. My current girl I got from a friend of mine that bred her and she gave her up because she hated showing. No matter how nice a dog/bitch is, they aren't going to win without attitude. I fell in love with her though and had to have her. She was very "flat" when I got her and I thought maybe a little schutzhund training would excite her and liven her up. She's been a totally different dog ever since. She just never got the opportunity to do anything really fun before. And I had no idea I would get completely hooked on schutzhund for life in the process. I'm just kind of ticked that I didn't discover my passion for it years ago.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess I was also crazy for dogs & horses as a child. I spent at least 50% of my childhood training and competing with the Arabian horses that my mother kept buying.... She never learned to ride but she took me to the trainer several times a week and drove me to shows all over the country. When I grew up I realized I couldn't afford the horse habit. Then we moved to Alaska and I needed to find a hobby. My husband met some one with an American Bulldog and said I could get one. I started shopping around and met my good friend Dave Pope. I got the bulldog and then a few more. I had some interest in BST's so I hooked up with the best traininer in our state. He is my TD. After awhile I started getting into Schutzhund all three phases. Then last summer I bit the bullet and got a working line gsd puppy.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

I had a real passion for horses and dogs as a very small child, and there had always been at least one dog since my eyes had opened. When I was around five, a family friend and police handler had come around with his two gsds whereby at my request had taken me out and had his dogs demonstrate a search for an old penny in long grass - I had been so impressed! I grew up with a bloodhound and colourful black lab, then a great dane, and finally when out on my own - my first gsd, a real serious, intent german import, not an ideal pet by any stretch of the imagination (maybe he was the reason I took up professional horse training lol)! A further three gsds later and am learning all I can with my fourth about the working dog/training, as fast as I can to make up for lost time.

Maggie


----------



## david jones (Jun 12, 2008)

I started my love for dogs, when I had an opportunity to become a K-9 handler for the agency I worked for. I started out with a malinois and had to learn real quick about dogs. We were partners for 3 years before I had to move on in my career. I learned I trusted my partner with my life more that I did my fellow officer's and now I have purchased a dutch shepherd and training for K-9 sports. 

I welcome any advise or experience you would love to share.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course I had pet dogs growing up, but for working....

This happened at my town ski hill:

http://outside.away.com/outside/adventure/200202/200202_masters_5.adp

I worked my way up at my work and helped out with the dog program as much as I could until a handler position was available.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Growing up in the country, we all had dogs. I used mine for rabbit hunting, plus I had a great '**** hound. When I joined the military, I volunteered for K9. My first school was in Wiesbaden Germany. Our instructor was an ex Nazi paratrooper. He, openly, disliked Americans, but respected anyone that he though would make a dog handler. Even though he and I were physically seperated one night at the E-club (we both drank a bit that evening) when it came time for training, he trained hard. My love for K9 was really born then. The next 20+ years, which isn't all that common, in the military kept me in canine. I was fortunate enough in 1968 to be among the first in the military to transition to what is now called the patrol dog. I was fortunate through out my military career to be a handler, kennel master, instructor at the dog schoool (taught in every course they have) Course Chief, eventually becoming the Superintendant of the dog school. I worked in research with Land Warfare Laboratory, doing some very strange things, all with dogs, so it never got boring. Nearly 43 years later, I'm still training dogs, just changed uniforms. Can't imagine doing anything else. Although I, on occasion, do wonder what might have happened had I accepted the job as a trainer with Sea World.
> 
> DFrost


That's a great timeline David, you can probably tell some stories people wouldn't soon forget.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I, on occasion, do wonder what might have happened had I accepted the job as a trainer with Sea World.
> 
> DFrost


You'd have a clicker!



P.S. Nice background!


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

I was bitten by the working dog bug when I found out my blk lab was getting out of my yard while I was at work. I lived in a bad area in S. Baltimore and soon found out the thus in the neghbor hood were using my dog as a ring dummy for there pits. So I got rid of the dog for his own safety. I then bought a pittie puppy. My frame of mind was if I have a pit and he gets out atleats he might be able to take care of himself. Hey, I was a newbie and didn't know any better.
Needles to say, that didn't work. My pup was stolen out of my back yard. I was home and the pup hadn't been out but about 15 mins.
So, I bought an older pit, found a pp trainer and was determined that if anyone EVER triedto steal my dog again they were going to get bit. Maybe not the right frame of mind, but again I was a newbie!
Shortly there after I gat involved with dog sports and have been hooked ever since!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought Lassie was for real, and wondered why our dogs couldn't be on TV. Then my Dad showed me that Lassie never really looked at Timmy, and that he was a boy. It has been downhill ever since. I think I like the Disney version better........ah well, can't go back.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

The first dog my mom brought home for me at age 4 was as close to Lassie as you get in real life. That dog could read my mind, sat on whoevers porch all night when I stayed over at friends, kept the flies off my paper plate on the sidewalk, while I played dodgeball in the street on summer nights. Been looking for a dog that can stack up to her ever since. Haven't come close but the looking is fun.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I've always had dogs as companions and "pets," but this time I wanted to do something different. I considered getting involved in obedience, agility, etc. However, I'm more into training for the sake of training and am not big on competition. I'm competitive with myself, but I've never big a huge fan of competitions. (When I raised and trained horses, I was the same way.) I became interested in Search & Rescue for a variety of reasons. First, you are trainining your dog to perform a service for the community. Second, you can develop an amazing parternship with your dog by getting involved in k9 SAR work. You are truly partners. Third, you are part of a team. You support a team and learn with your team. All of these aspects about SAR were very appealing to me. When deciding what type of SAR work to do, I turned to my dog. I looked to see what would be a good match for her. I noticed that Risa LOVED, LOVED, LOVED to sniff the ground. I'd take her to outdoor dog shows to only end up frustrated because I couldn't keep her head off the ground. I thought to myself, "Wouldn't it be amazing to do something where she is actually REWARDED for sniffing the ground?!?" I had a sense that my dog might be good for trailing, tracking, HRD-type work. So I took her to a weekend full of SAR events and tried some wildnerness searching, HRD, urban work, and trailing. I had more experienced people evalute my dog to see what her talents might be. Sure enough, it looked like she had potential to be a trialing dog. So, that is the route that I have decided to take.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Bumping this for the new people here. 




jay lyda said:


> Chicks dig scars........ 8)


Ok, so some of us do dig scars......It also works to our advantage having a working dog....they weed out the scaredy cats and losers...especially when you have a GSD and an APBT. lol lol lol Most guys stop adn ask me about them when out in public....unfortunately they also attract the idiots as well.  

Courtney


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

The doctor says its congenital.



Seriously though? Growing up an Army brat, we couldn't get dogs when I was really young. When we got stationed at Fort Lewis, one of our first acts was to get two Boxers.
The little female was mine, and I learned a lot. My mom took the male to Ron Pace for training, so I started learning about how (or how not to, depending) train. 

My husband had Ring and PP dogs before he met me. It's all his fault.

The Army sealed the deal by letting me play with their dogs for the past year. Being a quasi-MWD handler gave me the courage to take the plunge with my own dog.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Always liked animals. Especially dogs & horses. Very therapeutic, when I've had a bad day... at least the dog is happy to see me. Always had dogs but never really learned about advanced training and the dog sports until the Internet. That got me into schutzhund. Not into just having a pet anymore... must have a purpose. If it wasn't for the Internet, I wouldn't know what is possible or what to do to get there.


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

The real question is what got me into horses  

Getting out of horses is what got me into dogs. After 15 years of nothing but horses, a back injury forced me to walk away from it all. The only choice I saw was to get into dogs.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i grew up w/dogs; my Dad bred Beagles mostly for hunting but he also showed them. ironically, of the best 2 showdogs be bred, one of them took a bite at a neighborhood kid and was promptly either shot or PTS (i'm not sure, i was like 4), and the other wouldn't hunt, so she ended up spayed and living out her life at my grandpa's farm. 

as kids kept being born, dog #'s decreased, til we were down to Lady. when she died we got a Corgi, Red, that i "helped" Dad train (and was also the first dog to ever bite me the little SOB. but i shouldn't have tried to take a bone away from him i guess). 

i really first heard of Sch when i was 18 and got my first very own GSD. read Bill Koehler, and wanted to train, but life got in the way. have had pet dogs since then, just did basic OB with them, til i bought Brix in 2006; i had the time/desire and just enough $$ to go to training once/week. 

i've just started thinking about a new pup, i'll probably end up w/another little monster within a year. but Brix taught me a lot--not the least of which was to remind me how SMART a GSD is. or how slow on the uptake i am, whichever applies


----------

